# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Altec Telecoms Banners

## spirosco

Απο σημερα στο frontpage και στο header του forum μας, φιλοξενουνται τα banners της Altec Telecoms ή οποια μας προσφερει το hosting αυτου του server.

----------

